# I'm going to DESTROY my  logitech z-5500 digital



## mudkip (Sep 1, 2009)

hey,

My logitech z-5500 was acting weird and gave  me this ''Mute on over temperature error'' so I decided to call logitech. I  had to wait a few minutes but then I got this guy and I told him about my case. He asked if i had a coupon of the purchase ,but i told him that I lost it , then he said that he had to discuss something with his colleagues and after a min he came back . He told me that i had to make three photo's. 

1) A photo of the whole set + a paper with the reference number he gave me
2) a photo of the control pod + the PID number + paper with the reference number
3))a photo of the whole set completely destroyed and unusable + paper with reference number

if i could send him these photo's he'd send me a new one. I was like , wtf? why destroy the whole thing? He said that this was the only way to make sure customers wouldn't abuse the whole replacement thing.

So guys, I'm going to  hack and slash this thing down with  and burn it afterwards. lol

I keep you updated 


*I need idea's how to destroy the set, so reply if you know something. Everything will be filmed and put on youtube! *


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow... I'd almost  be tempted to try some of the photoshop filters and destroy it digitally   but, a free new one is a free new one, right?


----------



## Polarman (Sep 1, 2009)

Always keep your invoices.


----------



## mudkip (Sep 1, 2009)

Polarman said:


> Always keep your invoices.



I bought it from a guy but he said he lost the invoice when he moved from his parents house to his own



Ahhzz said:


> Wow... I'd almost  be tempted to try some of the photoshop filters and destroy it digitally   but, a free new one is a free new one, right?


 yep , the funny this is, when i let the sub laying on his side, the error dissapears , so somehow i think there's something not right in the sub


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 1, 2009)

Logitech is awesome, I had bought my MX Rev mouse refurbished and I lost my USB receiver. I bought a new one and it wasn't working, so I emailed them told them the story. They then had me send mine in and they sent me a brand new one, even though I had bought mine as a refurb, I will always buy Logitech after that!

I suppose they aren't having you ship it in because of shipping costs, so they just have you destroy it.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 1, 2009)

Well since your going to smash it up you may aswelll carefully open the sub instead and see if you can fix the problem : ]

Although this seems a bit iffy, if you hurt yourself destroying it you could sue as they told you to do it ha ha.


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 1, 2009)

Make sure they are still identifyable after they are destroyed.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 1, 2009)

My reccomendation, axe the crap out of the housing etc, but try and keep the drivers intact ( aswell as the internal electricals etc)
That way you can build your own set of speakers later XD


----------



## KainXS (Sep 1, 2009)

they told you to destroy it

wow . . . . .

I would take out everything electric, get a logitech sticker and put in drivers that looks like the other ones, get one from a junk yard or something and start hacking the crap out of that stuff and send the picture


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 1, 2009)

KainXS said:


> they told you to destroy it
> 
> wow . . . . .
> 
> I would take out everything electric, get a logitech sticker and put in drivers that looks like the other ones, get one from a junk yard or something and start hacking the crap out of that stuff and send the picture



Snap, to destroy a perfectly good set of speakers is insane!

Especially if you only need to turn it on its side to work!

Obviously just a tempreture sensors come loose or something.


----------



## mudkip (Sep 1, 2009)

Logitech is INSANE


----------



## mudkip (Sep 1, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> My reccomendation, axe the crap out of the housing etc, but try and keep the drivers intact ( aswell as the internal electricals etc)
> That way you can build your own set of speakers later XD





KainXS said:


> they told you to destroy it
> 
> wow . . . . .
> 
> I would take out everything electric, get a logitech sticker and put in drivers that looks like the other ones, get one from a junk yard or something and start hacking the crap out of that stuff and send the picture



They told me to destroy that it wouldn't work anymore afterwards.


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 1, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Logitech is INSANE



Yeah they told my friend to do it to his G15 when it broke. It's so you can't scam them out of products.


----------



## aximbigfan (Sep 1, 2009)

I had to do this with an RC helicopter that broke. Not as unusual as it might sound...


----------



## MohawkAngel (Sep 1, 2009)

So I suppose i made a good move buying the Logitech WAVE wireless lazer mouse and keyboard combo ??


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 1, 2009)

i wouldnt axe it etc ya know? i mean that just seems over the top idk....blow every speaker the system has and then idk cross wire one of the radio speakers and like watch it catch on fire.


----------



## Kenshai (Sep 1, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> i wouldnt axe it etc ya know? i mean that just seems over the top idk....blow every speaker the system has and then idk cross wire one of the radio speakers and like watch it catch on fire.



If you do this a video must be made.


----------



## mudkip (Sep 1, 2009)

*I need idea's how to destroy the set, so reply if you know something. Everything will be filmed and put on youtube! *


----------



## Mussels (Sep 1, 2009)

oh good, i was waiting on this thread.

i suggest guns. or explosives. how about thermite?


----------



## mudkip (Sep 1, 2009)

We can't use guns here in the netherlands , no explosives unless i'd make a home made one. So that's unfortunately not possible


----------



## Kenshai (Sep 1, 2009)

mudkip said:


> We can't use guns here in the netherlands , no explosives unless i'd make a home made one. So that's unfortunately not possible



Any access to a blow torch?


----------



## mudkip (Sep 1, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> Any access to a blow torch?



nope,


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 1, 2009)

gasoline and Styrofoam.  

but logitech is awesome. I had a G5 die on me about 8 months after i bought it. i told logitech and they sent me a bnib mouse. didn't ask to send in the old one or prove it didn't work. just asked for receipt and sent a new one.


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 1, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> gasoline and Styrofoam.



Sounds suspiciously like napalm 

I wonder how powerful a magnet it would take to rip it to pieces.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 1, 2009)

put a hole in the main box,push a bladder from a football in it,put a air line on it.......Boom.I'd like to see that.


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 1, 2009)

tigger said:


> put a hole in the main box,push a bladder from a football in it,put a air line on it.......Boom.I'd like to see that.



Me likey.


----------



## El_Mayo (Sep 1, 2009)

HOLY SHIT!
i have no ideas.. im just subscribing to the thread


----------



## hat (Sep 1, 2009)

I was going to suggest 12ga. slugs but you can't use guns...

Sodium reacts violently when in contact with water... maybe fill the sub with water and throw a sodium tablet through the air hole.


----------



## fafa21 (Sep 1, 2009)

hit it with your car or a truck if you can


----------



## crazy pyro (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the things have to be recognisable afterwards! There'd be some hefty damage if you filled 'em with water and then put rubidium in there, be bloody careful you don't touch it with bare hands, it might go bang!


----------



## FelipeV (Sep 1, 2009)

Are you sure this is not a "owned" kind of thing ?


----------



## rangerone766 (Sep 1, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Sounds suspiciously like napalm
> 
> I wonder how powerful a magnet it would take to rip it to pieces.



ivory soap flakes + gasoline = napalm fun!
or
drano bomb very easy to make

personally i'd just cut off the power cord.


----------



## Steevo (Sep 1, 2009)

mains electrical.......


----------



## erocker (Sep 1, 2009)

Big black anvil dropped on it.


----------



## Cheeseball (Sep 1, 2009)

Play some Kelly Clarkson on 'em. That'll work!


----------



## MRCL (Sep 1, 2009)

Fill it with coke and throw some Mentos in it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 1, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> gasoline and Styrofoam.



ive tried that before and it didnt really work for me.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 1, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> ive tried that before and it didnt really work for me.



me to, but it worked for me. it just burns longer than gas is all it does. its not meant to explode.


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 1, 2009)

Wait, what?.. They actually want you to destroy the kit before you send it in? That makes zero sense.. Well, what I'd do is take it outside and just throw it at the ground and throw firecrackers at it.


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 1, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Wait, what?.. They actually want you to destroy the kit before you send it in? That makes zero sense.. Well, what I'd do is take it outside and just throw it at the ground and throw firecrackers at it.



It does make sense. They ask you for a photo of the destroyed product with your name and rma number and serial in the picture.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 1, 2009)

He isn't sending it in. He's destroying it, proving it, then trashing it.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 1, 2009)

I vote for thermite.  That is the coolest way to get rid of it.  Quite cheap too!  I have all the necessary items to make it in my house so I am set!  Too bad you might not!


----------



## LittleLizard (Sep 1, 2009)

at least i find a use for this

http://www.usbchainsaw.com/


----------



## mudkip (Sep 1, 2009)

why do you have a mudkip


----------



## mudkip (Sep 1, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> at least i find a use for this
> 
> http://www.usbchainsaw.com/



LOL it looks so cute


----------



## Steevo (Sep 1, 2009)

yeah, thermite, go get SOS steel wool pads and bleach and vinegar. add them all together in a plastic tub outside and run away for awhile, drain slowly through a coffee filter, openthe filter to dry add the remaining powder to some starch and water in a thick mixture and mold into your favorite shape. Dry and light with a lighter or butane torch.


Stand back, and don't light it on anything or around anything other than the ground, unless you want it burned.....


----------



## human_error (Sep 1, 2009)

Stop! Hammer time.

Whenever i need to destroy something and keep it recognisable nothing does it better than a good ol' sledgehammer - just breaks bits up but keeps it recognisable...

*edit*
...or you could just nuke it from orbit - it's the only way to be sure.


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 1, 2009)

I should do this with my g5 because the cables messed up. Both of them.

Find some M-80s and blow it up hardcore.


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 1, 2009)

Get me one of these loaded with tomahawks and then get ready with a video camera.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 1, 2009)

Steevo said:


> yeah, thermite, go get SOS steel wool pads and bleach and vinegar. add them all together in a plastic tub outside and run away for awhile, drain slowly through a coffee filter, openthe filter to dry add the remaining powder to some starch and water in a thick mixture and mold into your favorite shape. Dry and light with a lighter or butane torch.
> 
> 
> Stand back, and don't light it on anything or around anything other than the ground, unless you want it burned.....




Recipe for thermite... saved.


Thank you.


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 1, 2009)

you know the speakers work fine with other set ups my friends sub and cp stoped working all together he got a sony reviver and a kisplach sub and it sounds great with the speakers.

Be for warned searching for stuff like how to make thermite will get you flaged by the ATF i know first hand especially if they can find proof of your experiments in the woods behind your house


----------



## human_error (Sep 1, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Get me one of these loaded with tomahawks and then get ready with a video camera.
> 
> http://cache.gizmodo.com/assets/resources/2007/05/ASTUTE-CLASS-SUBMARINE.jpeg.jpg



Pfft may as well make it a vanguard class with a couple of trident missles correctly armed and it'll do the job, though there won't be much evidence of your destruction other than a nuclear crater.


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 1, 2009)

human_error said:


> Pfft may as well make it a vanguard class with a couple of trident missles correctly armed and it'll do the job, though there won't be much evidence of your destruction other than a nuclear crater.



I want to test my new toy


----------



## human_error (Sep 1, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I want to test my new toy



...Your toys seem a lot better than the ones i have


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Sep 1, 2009)

Sledgehammer is always the reliable backup.

Or crowbar for you nerdy ones.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 1, 2009)

Why is a crowbar nerd...OH. I got it


----------



## JATownes (Sep 2, 2009)

Top of 5-10 story building...concrete down below...need any further instructions??  This is really what I would do...drop it and watch it shatter...

Oh and BTW, totally subscribed.


----------



## Mike0409 (Sep 2, 2009)

Throw it in a pool and plug it in.  Problem solved.


----------



## Reventon (Sep 2, 2009)

>.< Logitech Z-5500's are good speakers, correct? I want some of my own but don't want to pay like... $80 or whatever.


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 2, 2009)

Reventon said:


> >.< Logitech Z-5500's are good speakers, correct? I want some of my own but don't want to pay like... $80 or whatever.



They're like £250  Worth saving up though I've heard them and they are lovely.


----------



## Reventon (Sep 2, 2009)

Well yeah for the whole thing.


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 2, 2009)

Reventon said:


> Well yeah for the whole thing.



I'd get the bass speaker and hook up my own floor standing speakers.


----------



## mudkip (Sep 2, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I'd get the bass speaker and hook up my own floor standing speakers.



Doesn't sound good. I've tried it with my cat speakers and it sucks


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 2, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Doesn't sound good. I've tried it with my cat speakers and it sucks



Sounds good to me  Sound is quite subjective.


----------



## Taz100420 (Sep 2, 2009)

sure you can make an explosive with only like $20....Get a buch of matches and fill the sub up and put the speakers around the sub, light a fuse going to the match heads and boom goes the sub.

For thermite, put a bucket on top of the sub with the thermite in it and fill the sub with ice, yea regular ole ice. Light a fuse to the thermite and watch what happens in a few seconds.....BOOM!!!!


----------



## human_error (Sep 2, 2009)

Taz100420 said:


> sure you can make an explosive with only like $20....Get a buch of matches and fill the sub up and put the speakers around the sub, light a fuse going to the match heads and boom goes the sub.
> 
> *For thermite, put a bucket on top of the sub with the thermite in it and fill the sub with ice, yea regular ole ice. Light a fuse to the thermite and watch what happens in a few seconds.....BOOM!!!!*



Is that what you did to make your avatar? 

Burning seems a little excessive for this, plus if it's too effective you won't recognise the sub as a 5500 series sub.


----------



## Taz100420 (Sep 2, 2009)

human_error said:


> Is that what you did to make your avatar?
> 
> Burning seems a little excessive for this, plus if it's too effective you won't recognise the sub as a 5500 series sub.



lol yea took some time and couple hundred pounds of thermite to get the finger/hand to work like it  Gotta love Mythbusters

I kicked the sub in, smash the controller, and maybe fry the satellite speakers lol

And If ya guys havent figured it out, Imma Pyro


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2009)

Taz100420 said:


> lol yea took some time and couple hundred pounds of thermite to get the finger/hand to work like it  Gotta love Mythbusters
> 
> I kicked the sub in, smash the controller, and maybe fry the satellite speakers lol
> 
> And If ya guys havent figured it out, Imma Pyro



i was gunna say, someones been watching mythbusters!


----------



## KainXS (Sep 2, 2009)

rip the subs off and seal em up all the base whole and bake a big cake and send it to everyone who posted ><


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 2, 2009)

Go round a neighbours house that you hate, and plug the speakers audio input directly into the mains.


----------



## rampage (Sep 2, 2009)

just take to it with a hammer or a axe, all this chat is only delaying when you will get the new set.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 2, 2009)

take a grinding/cutting disk, or preferably a CHAINSAW, and rip that fucking thing apart!!! it would be unusable,but recognizable. also it would be very little work


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Sep 2, 2009)

3 fast solutions:
1. Play Black Sun Empire "B Negative" SKC & Chris.Su Remix on MAX (if they are intact after that, connect an amplifier between them).
2. Instead of connecting them to the sound out on souncard, let like 110/220v thru the circuits, it will never function after that.
3. Give it to some rednecks to have fun, and watch them blast it to pieces..


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 2, 2009)

he could have used a gun himself, if he wouldnt be dutch ;-) hello neighbor


----------



## laszlo (Sep 2, 2009)

better buy a damaged woofer;fix yours with the parts from it if possible; destroy the damaged one;put your sticker on it;make photos... and maybe you'll have 2 sets of working z-5500


----------



## KainXS (Sep 2, 2009)

i want the cake lol


----------



## hat (Sep 2, 2009)

I forgot about magnesium!!

You can get little blocks of magnesium here in the U.S. Shave off the magnesium with a knife and light it somehow... many magnesium firestarters come with flint to make sparks with. Magnesium is violently combustable in powder form. It burns up in a brilliant white light... about 5000*F.


----------



## Kenshai (Sep 2, 2009)

hat said:


> I forgot about magnesium!!
> 
> You can get little blocks of magnesium here in the U.S. Shave off the magnesium with a knife and light it somehow... many magnesium firestarters come with flint to make sparks with. Magnesium is violently combustable in powder form. It burns up in a brilliant white light... about 5000*F.



Magnesium is definitely an interesting idea, you can light thin pieces with a standard butane lighter. But it won't really do much damage with how short the burn on it is.


----------



## erocker (Sep 2, 2009)

Why don't you just make a video of the thing not working correctly?


----------



## Kenshai (Sep 2, 2009)

erocker said:


> Why don't you just make a video of the thing not working correctly?



I'm assuming that some parts work correctly, hence the need to make sure all of them work improperly.

He could potentially sell the working parts.


----------



## hat (Sep 2, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> Magnesium is definitely an interesting idea, you can light thin pieces with a standard butane lighter. But it won't really do much damage with how short the burn on it is.



Sure it's short but it's very intense! It would probably be enough to burn a hole through the sub.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 2, 2009)

No, Creative just wants to make sure he doesn't resell the defective item, or that he is not trying to get a free set. They don't want his speakers back because they'd cost too much to ship back and repair, he doesn't have a bill so they can't request proof of purchase. In a way, these pictures are both assurance and proof of purchase. That's why they say they need to identifiable. 

They see he has the speakers in the picture, so someone bought them (whether it was him or not, they don't care). Obviously the speakers are broken as they're in a heap in the picture. No resale of the old set. No expensive shipping costs paid. They look like the good guys for doing the RMA and not denying him a replacement because of no receipt. 

More than likely this is specific to this product. Didn't they have issues when first released? This is probably far cheaper to just do this, and it covers all of their required bases. Win win.


----------



## mudkip (Sep 3, 2009)

So... still not sure howi'm going to kill this thing, maby i'll look for a chainsaw


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 3, 2009)

What are you waiting for? The sooner you destroy them the sooner you can get new ones.


----------



## mudkip (Sep 3, 2009)

did i mention they're working? but only if i put the subwoofer on it side , so it;s working but not like it should


----------



## EarlZ (Sep 3, 2009)

Is this for real ?


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 3, 2009)

Fake it. Send the bad ones to me. Get your new ones. Everyones happy.


Someone had to suggest it.


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 3, 2009)

put it in the ovan, microwave, run it over, leave on train lines. the possibilities are endless


----------



## morpha (Sep 3, 2009)

subscribed for awesomness.


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Sep 3, 2009)

Lighter + Fart...lol


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 3, 2009)

mudkip said:


> did i mention they're working? but only if i put the subwoofer on it side , so it;s working but not like it should



Probably a bad wire connection I could fix in about 10 minutes.  Fake it, then fix them and have 2 pairs!


----------



## mudkip (Sep 3, 2009)

this is not like faking an orgasm , how can i fake that i destroyed the speakers lmao


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm going to put it this way, stop being a tease and destroy them then put up pictures. I keep checking back here for pictures, and it makes me sad when I see none. Go toss them off something high and it will be done.


----------



## mudkip (Sep 3, 2009)

I WILL DELIVER

no tease here but i just need good idea's , no bombs / guns whatever


----------



## crazy pyro (Sep 3, 2009)

12" kitchen knife sticking out of them?


----------



## AKlass (Sep 3, 2009)

Are you sure Logitech isn't just telling you to destroy them so that they say that it isn't covered in their warranty?  Anyways If you can get the stuff, mix pure acetone with hydrochloric acid and nitric acid =)


----------



## erocker (Sep 3, 2009)

Better yet, injure yourself while destroying it! Sue Logitech and become a millionaire! You'll never have to bother with a RMA again.


----------



## mudkip (Sep 3, 2009)

erocker said:


> Better yet, injure yourself while destroying it! Sue Logitech and become a millionaire! You'll never have to bother with a RMA again.



only in america my friend


----------



## erocker (Sep 3, 2009)

mudkip said:


> only in america my friend



Send it to me, I'll destroy it, hurt myself and send you half the winnings!


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 3, 2009)

Here's what I'm thinking. If you use explosives, which I recommend, you're going to want a blast shield from the explosion. Set the camera up on a tripod, build a protective open top box way out in the middle of butt-eff nowhere, and position camera pointing at box. Show clip of you putting z5500s inside explosion box, DON'T move the camera, stand off screen for 10 seconds with camera recording. Keep recording so you don't bump camera and screw up the framing, remove z5500 and put in scraps of black material, perhaps some silvery stuff that looks similar (curved and smooth etc). Again, stand offscreen for 10 seconds. Film explosion. Grab camera and walk over to the box, and show the remainder of the debris being quite disfigured. Because the camera didn't move, you should have empty camera frame (aside from the explosion box) that matches perfectly on each side of you removing the z5500s which means you can easily cut that whole segment right out and you won't notice it in post production. It'll look like you put in the z5500s, blew them up, and showed the remainder shards and scorched plastic.



Now, if you do mess with anything explosive...

1) Don't approach the box until you're sure its safe. How do you know its safe? You don't. Its safest to never approach that box again. Here's where my redneck stupid comes in and I take a peak. Unless you've got some redneck stupid in you, don't attempt this. Also, this is completely unsafe and something you should never do. Now you can't sue me. DON'T DO THIS.


2) Take cover during explosion. Do not think a little bit of glass between you and the explosion is safe. Also, remember we have an open top box (there is nothing saying shrapnel won't come through the sides of the box, depends on your explosion and its strength). With an open top box, stuff is free to go up, and what goes up must come down. Give yourself cover from above. 

There's probably more things you should do, aside from not doing it at all.


Edit: Awww no bombs.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 3, 2009)

All that effort and to no avail :'(


----------



## Kantastic (Sep 3, 2009)

I would drill a hole in the speakers and shove a fire cracker in it, light it up, and watch it fly!


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 3, 2009)

Here's a not-so-over-the-top thing to do. Have the speakers running, playing some music, and one by one, drop each component into a pool from a very high place. Hopefully there would be some sparks, but it would probably be a lot more boring than it could be. It would accomplish everything, though.


----------



## Kenshai (Sep 3, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Here's a not-so-over-the-top thing to do. Have the speakers running, playing some music, and one by one, drop each component into a pool from a very high place. Hopefully there would be some sparks, but it would probably be a lot more boring than it could be. It would accomplish everything, though.



Or even a bucket of water would work too, I doubt any sparks though.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 3, 2009)

Fill the sub box full of dry ice and warm water, seal it up and toss it in a pool.


You have to be fast though.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 3, 2009)

mudkip said:


> I WILL DELIVER
> 
> no tease here but i just need good idea's , no bombs / guns whatever



I'm just saying kill them the easiest way you can, it will be heartbreak no matter what. If they were mine it would be done as I'd want my new speakers. Just go toss them off a bridge at night, then go below and pick up the pieces.


----------



## niko084 (Sep 3, 2009)

If it has not been done yet....

I would simply take a bunch of packing peanuts and soak them in kerosene for a day.

Now take all the items in the set and place them into something safe for a NASTY fire...
I would recommend a good size fire pit and don't rely on metal or cement to stop it!

Now remove the amplifier section of the subwoofer, go to a sporting goods store and buy 5lbs of black powder *you can find this for collectible muskets* Fill the subwoofer box with it and replace the amplifier.

Now place all the items in a cardboard box, line the box with something that will hold a liquid inside and out, use a few rolls of tape to give it some sturdiness. Fill the box with the packing peanut and kerosene mixture, you can finish filling with pretty much anything you want so it's all fairly tight in there. Place a long fuse to the box *primer wire works great*

Light and run for your bunker. Return to take pictures withing about 30 minutes if anything is left to take pictures of.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 3, 2009)

I have this odd feeling that some of us are the type to sit there with these on watching various things erupt in glorious fire and destruction while cackling.


----------



## LittleLizard (Sep 3, 2009)

chainsaw?¿


----------



## AKlass (Sep 4, 2009)

Drill a hole in each, stick in a piece of Francium in each, Drop into a tub or pool.


----------



## hat (Sep 4, 2009)

Perhaps we are being trolled?


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 4, 2009)

Either that or the FBI just came up with a brilliant new scheme to get an idea of who can produce home made / makeshift bombs and explosives.


----------



## LittleLizard (Sep 4, 2009)

i keep suggesting chainsaw it is the best way. or if u can get a rocket launcher, that would be awesome (and probably illegal, so no)


----------



## mudkip (Sep 4, 2009)

hat said:


> Perhaps we are being trolled?



GTFO my thread if you think i'm a troll


----------



## Black Panther (Sep 4, 2009)

This sounds weird...

I'd expect logitech to ask for the system to be returned... and then THEY destroy them... not you.... hmmmmm

It's in your own interest as well if they check stuff out before it is destroyed. If you destroy them without logitech checking out then you'd have no proof of the faultiness of the system any more!!


----------



## Mussels (Sep 4, 2009)

Black Panther said:


> This sounds weird...
> 
> I'd expect logitech to ask for the system to be returned... and then THEY destroy them... not you.... hmmmmm
> 
> It's in your own interest as well if they check stuff out before it is destroyed. If you destroy them without logitech checking out then you'd have no proof of the faultiness of the system any more!!



z-5500's have a high failure rate. sad but true - they used to send units to everyone who complained, but they must have had people abusing it.

Also, its damned expensive and slow to send back a massive, 23KG box with the speakers for warranty.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 4, 2009)

How much in USD was it for ya Mussels?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 4, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> How much in USD was it for ya Mussels?



no idea, i had to send it back in two seperate boxes to a total of about $60 Au


----------



## Kenshai (Sep 4, 2009)

Mussels said:


> no idea, i had to send it back in two seperate boxes to a total of about $60 Au



By the way google will convert for you. 

IE: 60 aud to usd. etc etc


----------



## Mussels (Sep 4, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> By the way google will convert for you.
> 
> IE: 60 aud to usd. etc etc



ooooor it can convert for YOU


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 4, 2009)

LOL. That's about $50. Honestly, that's not bad a ALL for shipping those speakers overseas. Still sucks, though.


----------



## crazy pyro (Sep 4, 2009)

AKlass said:


> Drill a hole in each, stick in a piece of Francium in each, Drop into a tub or pool.



That'd probably cost more than the set of speakers, Francium's probably quite strictly controlled in the Netherlands (or wherever Mudkip lives).


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 4, 2009)

You have to sell your granny to get hold of Francium.Its extremely rare->As little as 20-30 g (one ounce) exists at any given time throughout the Earth's crust; the other isotopes are entirely synthetic<-From wiki.


----------



## crazy pyro (Sep 4, 2009)

What he said, I'd been told that but the guy who told me it lies about stuff half the time and I couldn't be arsed to find it on Wiki, he'd be more likely to blow himself up than the speakers doing that (Caesium does half an inch of glass when put in water, Francium will have a fair bit more kick).


----------



## Steevo (Sep 4, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Either that or the FBI just came up with a brilliant new scheme to get an idea of who can produce home made / makeshift bombs and explosives.



I left an important ingrediant out of the thermite formula for a good reason, however you can find the formula all over the internet. Any welding shop will have the basic supplies, and could make enough to cause massive damage to large structures from a days worth of milling and machining.

I am going to make a batch to take to the mountians this coming winter and let the sparks fly..... Awsomeness results from a rainbow of colors you can produce, and the heat is intense. Just make sure to wear some good sunglasses if you want to watch it, otherwise you will wake to find you have snowblindness at the least.


----------



## hat (Sep 4, 2009)

I thought it was 8 grams of 26 to 3 grams of 13.


----------



## strick94u (Sep 5, 2009)

mudkip said:


> hey,
> 
> My logitech z-5500 was acting weird and gave  me this ''Mute on over temperature error'' so I decided to call logitech. I  had to wait a few minutes but then I got this guy and I told him about my case. He asked if i had a coupon of the purchase ,but i told him that I lost it , then he said that he had to discuss something with his colleagues and after a min he came back . He told me that i had to make three photo's.
> 
> ...



They are using Jamican out sourcing ganga makes that phone call make perfict sense


----------



## Mussels (Sep 5, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> LOL. That's about $50. Honestly, that's not bad a ALL for shipping those speakers overseas. Still sucks, though.



i only had to ship them interstate. the next state over...


----------



## aximbigfan (Sep 5, 2009)

Page 6 and thread still does not deliver? Common, Mudkip, get on it, and take a chainsaw to it!!!


----------



## bail_w (Sep 5, 2009)

They should have done this long time ago, so the ebayers cant scam them for a new set.


----------



## LittleLizard (Sep 5, 2009)

aximbigfan said:


> Page 6 and thread still does not deliver? Common, Mudkip, get on it, and take a chainsaw to it!!!



agreed, CHAINSAW FTW


----------



## mudkip (Sep 5, 2009)

lol I still haven't found the time to do this, probably next week.


----------



## Dark_Webster (Sep 5, 2009)

Really, destroy the electrical system. If it's burned of course it won't work. But I'm not understanding one thing:

The guy from Logitech really told you to destroy the set?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 6, 2009)

Mudkip said:
			
		

> Holy shit, I'm going to DESTROY my logitech z-5500 digital


----------



## Mussels (Sep 6, 2009)

Dont end up like the bad spelling dog, if you were being misled


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Sep 6, 2009)

wow this got me the idea to call logitech about a red g5 that started to act up on me, the woman took the pid, my email, address, phone and name and said they'd send me a new g5 rev 2 blue mouse because the old g5's are discontinued, that is awsome.  thank you so much for starting this thread, they don't even want the old mouse back, they just wanted the pid on the bottom.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Sep 6, 2009)

lol 
i like the idea of cracking it open putting  firecrackers in it ducktaping the crap back besides the fuse area light it up and run like hell


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 6, 2009)

Mail it to me. I have a 416 Rigby I can blow it up with. Hell I even have photos of the last thing I blew up with it. Anyone wanna see?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 6, 2009)

strick94u said:


> They are using Jamican out sourcing ganga makes that phone call make perfict sense



dont blame it on ganja


----------



## MomentoMoir (Sep 6, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Mail it to me. I have a 416 Rigby I can blow it up with. Hell I even have photos of the last thing I blew up with it. Anyone wanna see?



i do


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 6, 2009)

MomentoMoir said:


> i do



Give me a minute to upload.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 6, 2009)

This is a five gallon metal bucket filled with water. Its about a 35 yard shot.





This is impact.





Whats left with my fat ass holding the corpse.


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 6, 2009)

Nothing is as simple as a hammer


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 6, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> Nothing is as simple as a hammer



You are not American. We HAVE to blow things up. We have no choice in the matter. Its part of our genetic make up.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Sep 6, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This is a five gallon metal bucket filled with water. Its about a 35 yard shot.
> http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb61/TheMailMan78/416STAGE1.jpg
> 
> This is impact.
> ...


nice


TheMailMan78 said:


> You are not American. We HAVE to blow things up. We have no choice in the matter. Its part of our genetic make up.



and yes its true just look at the 4th of july and new years and every sporting event here lol


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 6, 2009)

a mod should edit out the thermite recipe.. u dont need google hits on tpu from people looking how to make it.. thats a government email waiting to happen


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 6, 2009)

ShiBDiB said:


> a mod should edit out the thermite recipe.. u dont need google hits on tpu from people looking how to make it.. thats a government email waiting to happen



Screw them censoring bastards. Long live the first amendment.


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 6, 2009)

piss on it then send it them?


----------



## mudkip (Sep 7, 2009)

dude , that's not even funny


----------



## LittleLizard (Sep 7, 2009)

ok lets think

explosive no
rocket launcher no (dammit)

oh, i know, fill your bath with water, throw them and then throw a conected and turned on toaster with bread in it. then hammer them. then chainsaw it. then take the photo

WARNING: USE SECURITIY METHODS WHEN PLAYING WITH WATER AND ELECTRICITY. I WILL NOT BE RESPONSIBLE OF YOUR DEATH


----------



## Mussels (Sep 7, 2009)

ShiBDiB said:


> a mod should edit out the thermite recipe.. u dont need google hits on tpu from people looking how to make it.. thats a government email waiting to happen



thermite isnt able to be used in dangerous ways, any more so than household chemicals.


Thermite can only burn straight down, after strong heat has been used to ignite it - you cant cut vertical beams of metal, you cant set things on fire like with kerosene, and so on.


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 7, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> piss on it then send it them?





mudkip said:


> dude , that's not even funny



haha sorry man i was out at my mates had a few beers an we found it hilarious


----------



## morpha (Sep 7, 2009)

didnt they say they wanted a photo of the destroyed set WITH the serial number INTACT?

That means that explosives cant be used incase it burns away the serial numbers.


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 7, 2009)

morpha said:


> didnt they say they wanted a photo of the destroyed set WITH the serial number INTACT?
> 
> That means that explosives cant be used incase it burns away the serial numbers.



well crnt you just remove the part of the casing with the serial numbers, even just cut around the sticker with a dremel?


----------



## morpha (Sep 7, 2009)

that works well enough


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 7, 2009)

they never the serial numbers need to still be atached to the case . just not destroyed


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 8, 2009)

Maybe the tech department at Logitech just suggests this shit because they expect to see threads pop up on the internet saying something along the lines of OP's title. Then they google them, sit back and enjoy in many laughs.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 8, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Maybe the tech department at Logitech just suggests this shit because they expect to see threads pop up on the internet saying something along the lines of OP's title. Then they google them, sit back and enjoy in many laughs.



omg logitech can see this?! how do i look?


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 8, 2009)

im assuming the sn has to be attatched...otherwise they will think its from the real one and this is a cheap peice of shit

btw my vote goes to taking a pic of a pile of ash while your speakers are up on ebay


----------



## morpha (Sep 8, 2009)

Ive been told that its because in the past in other countries people who tell them they had a dead set (and the failure rate WAS pretty high) so they just sent out replacements. So ofcourse people were lying and scoring free sets.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 8, 2009)

So no one wants to see me blow this thing up with a 416 Rigby?


----------



## hat (Sep 8, 2009)

What about a rifle that shoots handgun rounds? I personally sport this (not my pic, somebody else's, but I have the same model)






trying to get a 4x scope on it.


----------



## mudkip (Sep 8, 2009)

This thread can be closed.

i said i can't use explosives , or guns / bombs but still everybody is talking about that shit.

will post vid when done but this thread isn't needed anymore.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 8, 2009)

mudkip said:


> This thread can be closed.
> 
> i said i can't use explosives , or guns / bombs but still everybody is talking about that shit.
> 
> will post vid when done but this thread isn't needed anymore.



you can close it yourself I believe.  Thread tools, top right hand corner of the thread.  above the first post of the page.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 9, 2009)

That's only in the FS/FT forum CP


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 9, 2009)

mudkip said:


> This thread can be closed.
> 
> i said i can't use explosives , or guns / bombs but still everybody is talking about that shit.
> 
> will post vid when done but this thread isn't needed anymore.



There have been a ton of other things said, drop them from something tall, could run them over with something, drag them behind a car, whip them around by the cords and smash them into things. 

People are getting antsy to see you wreck these and it's been like a week, there are a ton of ways to do with without blowing them up, I have said a few of the above options before, if it were me I would have destroyed these by now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 9, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> That's only in the FS/FT forum CP



that explains it, thank you come again


----------



## erocker (Sep 9, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> That's only in the FS/FT forum CP



Really? I can close any of the threads I started, even in sections where I have no mod powers. Could you check to see if you can close a thread you started in another section?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 9, 2009)

mudkip said:


> This thread can be closed.
> 
> i said i can't use explosives , or guns / bombs but still everybody is talking about that shit.
> 
> will post vid when done but this thread isn't needed anymore.



Dude I said I would do it for you. Ya just had to send me the keyboard. Its not like I would send you my 416


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 9, 2009)

erocker said:


> Really? I can close any of the threads I started, even in sections where I have no mod powers. Could you check to see if you can close a thread you started in another section?



I just did. Only in FS/FT.


----------



## Urbklr (Sep 9, 2009)

Mussels said:


> thermite isnt able to be used in dangerous ways, any more so than household chemicals.
> 
> 
> Thermite can only burn straight down, after strong heat has been used to ignite it - you cant cut vertical beams of metal, you cant set things on fire like with kerosene, and so on.



Mythbuster's proved that thermite when sitting on ice is explosive, check it out


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 9, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dude I said I would do it for you. Ya just had to send me the keyboard. Its not like I would send you my 416



Its a Z-5500 set of speakers, they weigh a lot and he's in another country, thats why Logitech is telling him to destroy them, saves him ship costs.


----------



## morpha (Sep 9, 2009)

get over the gun/explosives thing.... I think the fact that he wants the thread closed sais that he has absolutely no interest in doing something like that. Nor would I expect he wants to let someone else have the fun by mailing them the speakers.


----------



## LittleLizard (Sep 9, 2009)

i will repeat once more

*CHAINSAW!![/B]





*


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 9, 2009)

+1  ^^

the guaranteed carnage is just too irresistable


----------



## Mussels (Sep 9, 2009)

just cut the cable to the control pod and be done with it.


----------



## mudkip (Sep 9, 2009)

Mussels said:


> just cut the cable to the control pod and be done with it.



that's not enough, i 've to destroy everything  , because you can also re-use speakers etc so they have to die too


----------



## Kenshai (Sep 9, 2009)

mudkip said:


> that's not enough, i 've to destroy everything  , because you can also re-use speakers etc so they have to die too



Just smash them and get it over with. I'm sure you can get angry at something just grab a sledge hammer and have your way with the speakers.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 9, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> Just smash them and get it over with. I'm sure you can get angry at something just grab a sledge hammer and have your way with the speakers.



Thats what I been saying this entire time, this isn't complicated, go break them. Go toss them out of a moving car, hit them with something, whatever, we should have had pictures days ago, smash these things. I said it 6 days ago, stop being a tease, you get new speakers out of the deal, why wait for 9 days now to think how to break them.


----------



## erocker (Sep 9, 2009)

SO why isn't this done yet?


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 9, 2009)

erocker said:


> SO why isn't this done yet?



Agreed.

I'm thinking a hoax. Just take a hammer to it already.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Sep 9, 2009)

Dude please get on with it already i wanna see the video, just break it run it over or bake it or sumthing.... do sumthing just get it over with


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 10, 2009)

Steamroller!!!


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 10, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Steamroller!!!



DUDEEEE thats it right there, rent a steamroler for the day lol


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 10, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> DUDEEEE thats it right there, rent a steamroler for the day lol



No need to rent... just take it to a construction site... write a disclosure statement, sign it, and hand it to the jobsite supervisor negating their liability.

Then let the steamroller captain have his way with your broken technologies!!  I bet they'd get a kick out of it.


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Sep 10, 2009)

Wait till your gf pisses u off and get the speackers...call her outside and smash em. 
Then give her to me...


----------



## WOG-BOY (Apr 7, 2010)

just send a picture of some1 else broken set?


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 7, 2010)

Way to resurrect a thread from the dead...
That said are there pictures or a video of what happened to them?


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 7, 2010)

WhiteLotus said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I'm thinking a hoax.



Well, it's true that logitech asks you to destroy the equipment - I read about it on their forums long ago when I bought my z5500. Strange but being heavy stuff it would cost quite a lot to ship to their warehouse, and being relatively 'cheap' speakers for their power it wouldn't be worth for them to repair and ship back. That's what they had said over there anyway...

I'm curious to know how this story ended now too...
If it's not too late to give advice, perhaps you can aim a fan at the back of the sub where the heatsink is?


----------



## epicfail (Apr 7, 2010)

ya logitech is awesome i told them, i called them about my old g5, and was like my mouse doesnt work, k send it we willl send you a new g500 if the warranty is still available haha, its passed the 3 year warranty so they send they would give me 50% off if i sent it to them. for the g500, so i would still be getting more money from selling it broken then i payed for it.


Just break the dam thing, go to a high story building and throw it down.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 7, 2010)

epicfail said:


> ya logitech is awesome i told them, i called them about my old g5, and was like my mouse doesnt work, k send it we willl send you a new g500 if the warranty is still available haha, its passed the 3 year warranty so they send they would give me 50% off if i sent it to them. for the g500, so i would still be getting more money from selling it broken then i payed for it.
> 
> 
> Just break the dam thing, go to a high story building and throw it down.



that kind of customer service is awesome, i wish they were like that here in AU.

I would gladly cash in my old stuff for a cheap upgrade.


----------



## TotalChaos (Apr 7, 2010)

a sledge hammer just like SkyKast posted will do a great job of manually destroying pretty much anything


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 8, 2010)

wow...


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 8, 2010)

I really can't think of a good reason to leave a thread like this open. It's old, crusty, and without any relavance.


----------

